

Gumroad Stories: Sacha Greif - ryandelk
http://blog.gumroad.com/post/24981408485/gumroad-stories-sacha-greif

======
sgdesign
If you're interested in the topic of digital delivery services, I also wrote
an article comparing a couple of them:

[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2012/03/29/selling-
digital-g...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2012/03/29/selling-digital-
goods-online-e-commerce-services-compared/)

